# Knife Sharpening



## turismo374 (Oct 19, 2010)

I dont think im getting my knife as sharp as it should be.  I have a Misono UX10 and sharpen it on a Japanese whetstone 1000/4000 grit and than finish it on a leather strap.  I do a paper test no problem but in the kitchen I feel it loses its edge quickly and I think if steeling it to much does more bad than good being steel on steel can be damaging.  Should I do a more intense angle on the stone to get a better edge??? Maybe use a ceramic steel????


----------



## gsuchef (Sep 30, 2012)

Hey Turismo,

This might sound counter productive, but look into getting a coarser stone whetstone. I go as coarse as 400, then step up to 800. and finish with 1000, 5000, and leather strop. The 1000 grit is really only for maintaining the blade. While the 4000+ grits are to bring the blade to a mirror finish. Without looking at your blade and how you sharper it I can only guess the following:

1) Over time as you have used that Misono, you have worn the blade down to a point that it needs a new edge. You have been using your 1000/4000 whetstone to maintain and polish a dull edge. It will feel sharp for a day or two then it is right back its dull self.

2) As you have been trying to keep the blade sharp and make it sharper than when you got it, you have tried to various degrees while sharpening; Thus changing the blade profile. Which will make the blade impossible to hold an edge. 

Soultions:

1)  Coarser Grit whetstone- 400 might work but going even lower will not hurt. Run blade over the coarse stone to form a new edge. Gradually step up to the 1000 grit. Here is my progression: 400-->800-->1000--> 5000--> Leather. This keeps my blades, Which I have mostly Shun Classics, and few high end sushi knives (single bevel) razor sharp. Sharper than the factory.

2) The angle MUST be the same every time you run the blade over the stones. If you are not sure about the angle you can get a sharping guide that hold the knife at the correct angle. 

Once you have formed the edge you like, all you will have to do is MAINTAIN the edge on the 1000/4000 stone and the leather strop until it is time to reform it on the coarser stone. 

I hope this helps and I didn't confuse you too much .

Good Luck


----------



## turismo374 (Oct 19, 2010)

Thank you for you help Chef I might have figured it out tonight.  I never changed the angle on which I sharpened the blade.  Tonight after I sharpened on 1000 grit stone and it felt sharp I continued on my 4000 grit stone for much longer than I would usually do after that I went to my 6000 grit stone and continued on that until it looked and felt like a razor edge ( I even looked through a microscope haha)  and finished on a leather strop after all that I think I finally have a nice sharp edge i was able to take hair off my arm with it.  I think my problem with the knife going dull so quick was that when sharpening i never truly finished on the higher grit stones enough to give me that nice finished edge or used the leather strop.  Now should I not steel it as much or maybe look into a ceramic steel?????


----------



## gsuchef (Sep 30, 2012)

Turismo,

DO NOT use a steel, honing rod, ceramic rods, ect on the blade. Honing steels are great for the European style knives because the edges tend to bend and get curvy due to the softness of the metal. The honing steel just trues the edge and maintains it until it needs resharpening. On the other hand, Japanese style blade are so much harder than their European counterparts. They will not bend or sway. Ergo, using a steel will cause them to chip, thus losing that razor sharp edge. 

If you feel that the edge of your Misono is losing that smooth feel, run it a few times over the 6000 grit or even the leather strop. This will bring back the hair shaving awesomeness of the knife. I hope this helps.

Good luck


----------



## mhpr262 (Dec 6, 2013)

You might also try drawing the edge very lightly through a piece of cork or medium hard wood after you have finished sharpening and stropping. If it leaves a tiny dark smudge you left a burr after sharpening. Stropping the wrong way can actually make the burr bigger, too.


----------



## turismo374 (Oct 19, 2010)

What is the proper way to use the leather strop?


----------



## mhpr262 (Dec 6, 2013)

You set the knife down carefully at a very low angle, lower than your bevel, then gently push the knife forward edge first while slowly raising the spine. When you feel the edge begin to "bite" into the leather strop stop immediately, lower the spine a tiny bit again and then pull the blade over the strop, with the edge trailing this time, with very little pressure (basically just the weight of the knife). When you have arrived at the end of the strop lift the blade carefully away, don't just whip it around on its other side or you will likely round off the edge.

Do about three to four strokes on each side.


----------



## absolutecook (Jan 16, 2014)

I use a mac mighty. I sharpen it about twice a month, and I've had it for about 3 years. It's awesome, doesn't take a long time. I watched a few videos about using wet stones, and I just kept at it until I got it right. The hardest thing for me was maintaining pressure while holding the angle, but after a few months it was easy. I use a 1000/6000 stone, apply a LOT of pressure, and move quickly. I can shave the back of my hand and slice toilet paper. Find a good video that addresses your brand or type of stone, and practice.


----------

